# Eure Meinung zu diesem Gaming PC



## Ceyrus (6. März 2014)

Hallo 
Wollte noch einmal erfahren,was ihr von diesem System haltet.Es werden ausschließlich Ego Shooter Spiele gespielt.
Schonmal vorab danke für eure Meinungen 

System : *Gehäuse: *Corsair - Carbide 400R *CPU (Prozessor): *AMD Piledriver FX-8350, 8x 4.0GHz *Mainboard: *ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0, AMD 990FX *Grafikkarte: *AMD Radeon R9 290 4GB *Arbeitsspeicher: *16GB Kingston DDR3-1600 (2x 8GB) *SSD: *120GB Samsung 840 EVO *Festplatte: *2TB Seagate Barracuda *Laufwerk: *Samsung SH-224DB 24x DVD-Brenner *Netzteil: *600W - BeQuiet! SystemPower 7 *Soundkarte: *HD-Audio Onboard *CPU-Kühler: *Standard Box-Kühler (Intel / AMD) *Betriebssystem: *Windows 7 Home Premium, 64 Bit, DE (inkl. A+ Installation)


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2014)

Der Intel i5-4570 ist quasi gleichteuer, aber merkbar besser in Games. Zudem brauchst Du da nur ein Mainboard für 60-70€. Falls Du übertakten willst, müsstest Du zwar dann doch ein Board für eher 120€ nehmen und als CPU den i5-4670k, der eher 200€ kostet, aber die Leistung ist halt auch deutlich besser als bei dem AMD. Fürs Übertakten (egal ob AMD oder Intel) würde man aber dann auch einen Kühler für 30-40€ nehmen, ohne Übertakten reicht der "Standard-Box" aus, aber einer für 15-20€ wäre da schon bei Last merkbar leiser

 16GB RAM sind zudem zu viel. 8GB reichen locker noch lange aus. Es ist seit einer Weile so, dass "mehr als 4GB" Sinn machen, und weil man wegen Dualchannel immer 2 gleichgroße RAM-Riegel nimmt, sind halt seit einer Weile 8GB Standard. Aber noch sind wir lange nicht so weit, dass nun schon mehr als 8GB und somit direkt 16GB sein müssen. 

 Bei der Grafikkarte: die ist gut, aber die Frage ist, welche genau Du nimmst. Die mit Standarddesign (nur ein Lüfter) sind sehr laut, die mit Kühlern zB von Asus oder Sapphire sind leise, aber kosten dann eher 400€.

 Beim Netzteil würd ich eher die 8er-Serie nehmen, dafür dann 500W, das reicht locker, ist effektiv sicher dem 600W-L7 sowieso sehr ähnlich, aber die 8er-Serie ist hochwertiger und bei der Angabe der Watt-Zahl eher "seriöser"


----------



## Ceyrus (6. März 2014)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort 
 Inwiefern ist ein Intel gegenüber einem AMD Prozessor besser in Sachen Games ?
 Wie macht sich das bemerkbar ?
 Oder ist es nicht so,daß in diesen hohen Prozessorregionen kaum sichtbare Unterschiede erkennbar sind ?


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2014)

Ceyrus schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Antwort
> Inwiefern ist ein Intel gegenüber einem AMD Prozessor besser in Sachen Games ?
> Wie macht sich das bemerkbar ?
> Oder ist es nicht so,daß in diesen hohen Prozessorregionen kaum sichtbare Unterschiede erkennbar sind ?



Derzeit reichen beide CPUs völlig aus, aber Intel bietet halt in Spielen ca 20-30% mehr FPS bei ansonsten gleichen Grafikeinstellungen, sofern die Grafikkarte nicht bremst. Guckst Du zB hier Haswell: Intels neue Core i7-4770 und i5-4670 Prozessoren im Test - Performance-Index [CPU] (Seite 42) - HT4U.net das bei "Spiele [dGPU]" sind summierte Ergebnisse nur von Spielen und dabei auch mit extra Grafikkarte. Getestet wurden Assassins Creed III, Crysis 3, Serious Sam 3, Skyrim und Tomb Raider. Oder auch hier: Haswell im Test: Core i7-4770K, Core i5-4670K und Core i5-4570 [Artikel des Monats Juni 2013] - Haswell im Test: Benchmarks, Fazit da ist u.a. BF3 dabei.

Es hängt halt immer vom Spiel ab. Vor allem kann es auch so sein: die Grafikkarte schafft zB bei maximalen Details vlt maximal 60FPS. Wenn nun der AMD maximal 70 FPS schaffen könnte, der Intel aber zB 90 FPS, wird es trotzdem in beiden Fällen bei 60 FPS bleiben, weil die Grafikkarte halt die Grenze darstellt. Wenn aber die Grafikkarte an sich 100 FPS schaffen kann, dann hast Du mit der AMD-CPU halt nur 70 FPS, der Intel ermöglicht Dir aber 90 FPS. 

 Oder auch kurz gesagt: grad bei höheren Details, wo die Grafikkarte eine größere Rolle spielt, kann der Abstand zwischen dem AMD und dem Intel in der Praxis dann doch etwas weniger dramatisch ausfallen.


Aber Du bekommst halt mit dem Core i5 ganz klar die bessere Leistung fürs Geld. Ausnahme: FALLS (!!!) wegen der 8-Kerne der Spielekonsolen-CPUs auch mal Spiele wirklich ganz klar die 8 Kerne auch ausnutzen werden (die PC-Spiele und Konsolenspiele sind ja in der Basis gleich), könnte der AMD seine Leistung besser nutzen. Aber auch dann ist es sehr fraglich, ob er den großen Abstand zum Intel einholen kann, und ob das überhaupt schon in weniger als 2-3 Jahren passieren könnte. 

Zudem könnte man auch bei Intel eine CPU nehmen, die wie ein 8-Kerner arbeitet: 60-70€-Board plus den Xeon E3-1230v3, das kostet nicht mehr als der FX-8350 plus ein 140€-Board. Dann wären auch die "8-Kern"-Szenarien erledigt


----------



## Ceyrus (6. März 2014)

Vielen vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung.
 Dann werde ich mich doch für einen Intel Prozessor entscheiden.
 Hätte schon FAST eben bei einem AMD PC auf "kaufen" geklickt.
 Gut das ich vorher hier noch die Frage gestellt habe.
 Muß mal ein ganz großes Lob an dieses Forum und deren Mitarbeiter loswerden.
 DANKE !


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2014)

User, nicht Mitarbeiter    wo wolltest Du denn den PC kaufen? Es KÖNNTE natürlich sein, dass bei DEM Shop die Intels teurer sind und es dann doch nicht so gut ist


----------



## Ceyrus (7. März 2014)

Der Preis ist völlig okay und ist ein Shop bei ebay.
 Es ist ein i7-4770K OC mit 3,4 gh und Boost bis 4,2 gh.
 Außerdem sind 16 mb RAM mit 2133 mhz drin,Betriebssystem Win7,GTX 780 TI mit 3GB OC Windforce,2 TB Festplatte,Kühler Thermalright Macho,Mainbord MSI Z87-G43 Military Class 4 usw. (mit 24 Zoll Samsung Monitor,Tastatur,Maus,Headset)
 Kostenpunkt : Ca. 1850 Euro.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (7. März 2014)

Naja, mir erscheint es doch etwas teuer... Wenn man das bei hardwareversand selber zusammensucht, kommt man sicher günstiger weg...

Vor allerm kostet son Samsung Monitor maximal 200 euro, dann nochmal 100 euro für Tastatur und Maus... Bleiben 1500 für den pc. Das ist echt nicht so dolle.

Außerdem braucht 16gb ram kein Mensch, dazu kommt noch, dass Intel Prozessoren schnelleren RAM als 1600mhz eh nicht besser nutzen können. 
Wenn man dann statt dem i7 den Xeon nimmt, der halt nur nicht übertaktbar ist, kommt man sogar mit Ner SSD bei 1200 euro Maximal!! Raus. Wenn man die eh schon sehr starke 770 oder 280x nimmt noch etwas weniger.
Die 780ti relativiert zwar den Preis, aber die ist den Preis nicht wirklich wert. Da nimmt man besser eine r9 290, die kaum schwächer ist, aber nur 400 euro kostet.


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2014)

Ceyrus schrieb:


> Der Preis ist völlig okay und ist ein Shop bei ebay.
> Es ist ein i7-4770K OC mit 3,4 gh und Boost bis 4,2 gh.
> Außerdem sind 16 mb RAM mit 2133 mhz drin,Betriebssystem Win7,GTX 780 TI mit 3GB OC Windforce,2 TB Festplatte,Kühler Thermalright Macho,Mainbord MSI Z87-G43 Military Class 4 usw. (mit 24 Zoll Samsung Monitor,Tastatur,Maus,Headset)
> Kostenpunkt : Ca. 1850 Euro.



Also, ich sag mal so: die reine Hardware würde Dich mit Windows normalerweise ca. 1450 Euro kosten. Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht, was für ein Gehäuse und Netzteil usw. drin ist - ich hab da mal ordentliche Modelle eingerechnet, jeweils 50-60€. 

 Der Rest: kommt drauf an, WAS für ne Maus, Monitor, Tastatur und Headset es sind. Ein ausreichender 24 Zol Monitor kostet 150€, eine Maus und Tastatur, die ganz gut für Games sind, kosten je 30€. Headsets mit USB und Surround gibt es auch für 40€ "ausreichen gute" - das wärst Du bei ca 1700€. Wenn da nun bessere Sachen dabei sind, als ich hier annehme, und vlt auch ein besonderer Service dabei ist, wäre der Preis für die Sachen durchaus angemessen.

 ABER die GTX 780 Ti ist viel zu teuer, die würde auch beim selber zusammenstellen nicht nehmen. Die Karte kostet ab ca 580-600€ und ist dabei nur ca 10% schneller als die AMD R9 290, die Du mit leiser Kühlung für 400€ bekommst. Du kannst also ca 200€ sparen und bist kaum schlechter von der Leistung.


 Und wegen der CPU: willst Du dann auch wirklich übertakten? Wenn nein, dann kannst Du da auch ohne Leistungsverlust 100€ sparen durch eine andere CPU (Xeon E3-1230v3), einen völlig ausreichenden billigeren Kühler und ein günstigeres Mainboard


 Das solltest Du halt wissen - wenn das alles für Dich nicht so wichtig ist, kannst Du den PC bei ebay natürlich nehmen.


----------



## Ceyrus (8. März 2014)

Vielen lieben Dank für die wiedermal ausführliche und erkenntnisreiche Erklärung 
 Ich habe diesen PC gestern gekauft.Bin froh,daß ich anhand deiner Meinung nicht so verkehrt liege *g*.
 Wollte mir die GTX 780ti deshalb holen,da ich mehrfach gelesen habe,daß die Spiele wie BF4,Arma 3 usw. in Ultra Settings flüssiger laufen.
 Ein weiterer Grund wieso ich mich für diese Graka entschieden habe ist,daß ich dann in den nächsten paar Jahren keine neue benötige (deshalb auch 3 GB Speicher).
 In Sachen Zubehör handelt es sich um diese Teile : 
 Samsung SyncMaster (27") S27C350H
 Tt eSPORTS Theron Black (Maus)
 Tt eSPORTS Meka G1 (Tastatur)
Tt eSPORTS Cronos (Headset).

Außerdem habe ich mich für eine 2 TB HDD Festplatte entschieden,und eine 120 GB SSD Festplatte,worauf ein Win7 Ultimate 64bit System installiert wird.

Der Hauptgrund weshalb ich mich für 16 MB Ram entschieden habe ist,daß ich manchmal mit Fraps Lets Play Videos aufnehmen möchte,und dann zwecks flüssigere Aufnahme 16 Ram besser sind als 8 Ram.

Mit dem Internet möchte ich mich mit Hilfe eines Fritz USB Wlan Sticks verbinden lassen.Bin mal gespannt,ob die Verbindung dann genauso gut ist,wie per Ethernit Kabel.

Freue mich schon nächste Woche alles abzuholen und loszulegen......bin schon ultraheiß *gg*.

Schönes WE allen ))


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2014)

Per WLAN ist es generell immer etwas schlechter als per Kabel, aber es kann "gut genug" sein 

Die GTX 780 Ti ist halt nur ein ganz kleines bisschen besser als ie AMD R9 290, und dafür finde ich en Aufpreis zu hoch - da "hält" die Karte vielleicht 1-2 "Blockbustertitel" länger. Aber ich sag mal so: wenn die AMD R9 290 bei einem zukünftig rauskommenden Spiel zB nur noch 30 FPS schafft, hättest Du mit der GTX 780 Ti auch nur 33-34 FPS. 

Aber wenn Du Dich damit besser fühlst, ist es okay


----------



## Ceyrus (8. März 2014)

Ja,ich fühle mich damit besser,weil diese Karte in vielen Benchmarks Tests,was diese Spiele angehen,einfach immer vor AMD liegt.

 Ich denke,daß ich über Wlan keinen Performanceverlust habe,da ich es selbst schon überprüft habe.
 Dabei ist rausgekommen,daß egal ob über Wlan oder Kabel meine Pingzahl immer um die 50 ist.
 Habe somit keinen Unterschied feststellen können.
 Bin nur mal gespannt,ob die Installation auch so einfach ist,wie es in der Beschreibung steht (USB Stick an USB Port von Fritz Wlan Router einstecken,Daten werden draufgeladen,und dann Stick in PC einstecken,wo die Verbindung automatisch hergestellt werden soll).


----------



## Enisra (8. März 2014)

Ceyrus schrieb:


> Ja,ich fühle mich damit besser,weil diese Karte in vielen Benchmarks Tests,was diese Spiele angehen,einfach immer vor AMD liegt.


 
das wäre ja auch schlimm wenn eine Karte die viel mehr kostet auch nicht mehr Leistung bietet 
Nur dummerweise bringt die halt echt nicht genug mehr Leistung als wie das gerechtfertigt wär


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2014)

Das geht so einfach, wie beschrieben: mein Vater hat auch so nen Stick 


 Und bei der Grafikkarte geht es nicht darum, dass die GTX 780 Ti nicht besser sei - kalr ist die besser, aber sie ist aber eben nur sehr geringfügig besser, so dass deren Aufpreis einfach zu hoch ist. Da Du ja sowieso über1500€ ausgibst, macht das zwar relativ gesehen dann auch nicht mehr soooo viel aus. Wenn man aber NUR ne neue Grafikkarte kaufen würde, würde ich sagen, dass es sogar dumm wäre, die GTX 780 Ti zu nehmen, außer man hat Geld wie Heu


----------



## Ceyrus (8. März 2014)

Es ist wahrscheinlich auch ein wenig "Glauben" dabei.
 Das heißt,wenn ich mich für einen AMD Prozessor entschieden hätte,wäre auch eine AMD Graka reingekommen.
 Nun fühle ich mich einfach besser (frei nach Herbboy *g*),wenn in meinem "Baby" eine GTX zum Intel Prozessor drinsteckt 
 (Kommt vielleicht auch daher,daß ich in der Vergangenheit mit AMD viel mehr Probleme zu bewältigen hatte,als mit Intel und vor allen Dingen GTX.
 Liebe Enisra....wir wissen doch beide,daß etwas was teurer ist,nicht unbedingt auch besser sein muß.
 Aber es ist doch schon frapierend anzuschauen,wenn in einem niegelnagelneuen Grafikkartentest auf den ersten 5-6 Plätzen nur GTX erscheint,bevor die erste AMD kommt.
 Und ich denke einmal,daß diese Tests mit rechten Dingen zugehen,und nicht von einem "ADAC der PC Welt" alles getrickst wurde *g*.

 WENN dein Preis . - Leistungsargument richtig wäre,müßten ja gerade die AMD Karten vorne stehen,da GTX deiner Meinung nach viiiiiiel teurer sind für gaaaanz wenig mehr Leistung.In der These scheint dann auch was zu hinken


----------



## Ceyrus (8. März 2014)

Herbboy.....ich denke auch das gerade in Anbetracht der nächsten Jahre eine GTX länger den Spielansprüchen standhält,als eine AMD.
 Frag mich nicht warum,aber das hab ich in meinem hm ja.....Urin *lach*.

 Was bedeutet eigentlich TI hinter der 780 ? *g*


----------



## Enisra (8. März 2014)

Ceyrus schrieb:


> Liebe Enisra....wir wissen doch beide,daß etwas was teurer ist,nicht unbedingt auch besser sein muß.
> Aber es ist doch schon frapierend anzuschauen,wenn in einem niegelnagelneuen Grafikkartentest auf den ersten 5-6 Plätzen nur GTX erscheint,bevor die erste AMD kommt.


 
Das kommt auf das Testverfahren an
nur das bei der PCGH vorne die Titan Black kommt, danach die R9 290X für die hälfte, danach erst die 780ti und dann wieder eine ATI
Sonderlich viel sind die ATIs nicht weg von den teureren Nvidias


----------



## Ceyrus (8. März 2014)

Hab gerade gegoogelt.Ti steht für Titan,und soll die Leistung etwas steigern,aber da streiten sich die Geister,da viele meinen,damit will GTX nur die Verkaufszahlen steigern.
 So ist es Enisra,es kommt auf den Test an.
 Hab mich halt jetzt so entschieden,und muß damit klarkommen *seeufz* *fg*.
 Gibt ja auch innerhalb der Ultra und Hoch Settings bei z.B. BF4 kaum sichtbare Unterschiede.
 Da könnte man auch dann das berühmte Haar spalten.
 Erst zwischen Ultra.- und Mittel Einstellungen sieht man bewußt Unterschiede.
 Also würde auch eigentlich ne GTX 540 oder so reichen......boah ich Depp ! )


----------



## Enisra (8. März 2014)

ich weiß nicht was da die Suchmaschine ausgeworfen hat, aber es ist falsch
eine GTX Titan ist das überteuerte High-End Ding von NVIDA und eine z.B. 780ti ist die steigerung einer 780, ähnlich der R9 290x und einer 290


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2014)

Es gibt auch Tests, in denen wirklich sehr viele aktuellere Spiele getestet wurden in versch. Auflösungen, so dass man da ziemlich gut sagen kann, was Sache ist. Wenn es nur 5 Games sind, ist auch einiges an Unsicherheit dabei. Hier zb sind es 18 Games: Vollausbau mit Beschränkungen: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 42) - HT4U.net und da ist die Reihenfolge so, dass die 780 Ti die beste ist, dann kommt die Nvidia Titan (reine Prestigekarte, die ist noch teurer als die GTX 780 Ti), dann kommt die R9 290X, dann die R9 290 und dann erst die GTX 780 ohne "Ti". Und so oder so liegen die alle sehr nah beieinander, eben deswegen ist ja eben der Aufpreis der 780 Ti unserer Meinung zu hoch  

Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt aber nicht, wo sogar 5-6 aktuelle Nvidia-Karten besser als AMD sein sollen - außer die haben als beste AMD-Karte nur eine AMD R9 270 für 140€ genommen  oder gleiche Nvidia-Modelle tauchen mehrfach auf, zB die GTX 780 Ti ohne Übertaktung und dann mit und dann noch eine GTX 780 Ti von einem bestimmten Hersteller wie zB Asus oder Gainward separat mit der Tabelle


Das Ti bei einigen Modellen von Nvidia steht halt in der Tat für "Titan" und ist ein Zeichen dafür, dass es inerhalb der gleichen "Klasse" eine etwas stärkere Karte ist. Bei AMD ist das ähnlich, da war es früher dann die 70 statt der 50 als letzte Ziffer (6870 vs 6870), jetzt isses das X bei zB 270 und 270 oder eben 290 und 290X. Das ist aber auf keinen Fall nur Marketing! Manchmal ist bei Nvidia die Ti technisch die gleiche wie die ohne Ti, nur mit leicht aufgebohrten Detailfeatures, so dass die Ti schneller ist. Manchmal sind es aber auch wirklich andere Grafikchips, also die Ti ist eine in der Tat andere Karte als die nicht-Ti. Die hätten aber genau so gut einfach die GTX 780 Ti zB "GTX 785" nennen können, dann wäre auch klar, dass die etwas besser als die GTX 780 ist.

Die "Nvidia Titan" aber ist wiederum ein separates Prestige-Modell, das sollte man nicht mit "Ti" bei den anderen Modellen von Nvidia verwechseln.


----------



## svd (8. März 2014)

Wenn du nur auf popeligem FullHD spielst, würde ich trotzdem "nur" zur GTX770 greifen. Die ist für alles gerüstet und hält noch mindestens zwei Jahre durch. Wieso? Nun...

mit der GTX 750Ti  ist heute schon die erste Karte aus der "Maxwell" Generation (die 7er Karten sind ja bekanntlich aus der "Kepler" Familie) erhältlich. Es handelt sich zwar nur um das Einstiegsmodell, aber falls sich die eingeschlagene Richtung, vorwiegend die beeindruckende Effizienz, irgendwie auf die größeren Geschwister übertragen lässt, stehen uns, vlt. gegen Ende des Jahres, interessante Karten ins Haus.
Wenn diese endlich in den Regalen stehen, kannst du ja eine fette Maxwell Karte kaufen.

So unmittelbar vor dem Generationenwechsel, würde ich ein Flaggschiff nur kaufen, wenn man mir ein Angebot unterbreitete, dass ich unmöglich ablehnen könnte. Aber bei fast 600€ fällt es mir momentan sehr leicht, "NJET!" zu rufen.


----------



## NazcaGT (8. März 2014)

Da er sich einen schönen PC zusammenbaut könnte der preis bis zu 1.600 € steigen. Empfohlen wäre es nur wenn man den PC lange benutzen möchte oder wenn man sich auf MineCraft spezialisiert, da es je nach den mods und deren anzahl der minimal verbrauch stark ändert. Aber zum glück braucht keine oder kann keiner das "perfekte" MineCraft besitzen, da es keine perfekten shaders (wie BF) oder auch kein echter reallismus gibt (Da die welt aus klötzen besteht.).


----------



## Ceyrus (8. März 2014)

Popeliger Full HD ? Also ich finde diese Auflösung schon ziemlich gut.

 Es WAR ein Angebot,bei dem ich unmöglich "Njet" rufen konnte *g*.(Gamer PC mit i7 4770 mit Übertaktung auf 4,3 gh,GTX 780Ti 3 GB Speicher usw.....für 1.300 Euro)
 Habe nach dem Kauf noch ein paar Änderungen vornehmen lassen,aber ein tolles Angebot fand ich.
 Sollen am Ende des Jahres die neuen super Karten in den Regalen stehen.Dann brauch ich mir wenigstens noch keine zu kaufen,und da ich dann erst viel später ne neue Karte brauche,relativiert sich der Preis wieder *g*.


----------



## Enisra (8. März 2014)

FHD war gestern
WQHD aka 2K ist jetzt der neueste Trend


----------



## svd (8. März 2014)

Mmh, für 1300 ist natürlich supi. 

Mit dem abwertend klingenden "popelig" wollte ich nur darauf hinweisen, dass es nicht unbedingt eine 780Ti für diese Auflösung sein müsste.

Mit der 780Ti könnte man nämlich schon ernsthaft überlegen, stets auf 1440p zu spielen.


----------



## Enisra (8. März 2014)

ja, aver warum auf halber strecke stehen bleiben


----------



## Ceyrus (8. März 2014)

Alles klar 

 Dann lassen wir mal in Sachen Auflösungstrend Trend sein,und spielen auf Full HD 
 Da ich keinen besseren kenne,ist der^^ für mich der Beste *hehe*.
 Bin ja schon froh vom Lappi wegzukommen,und ab nächste Woche den Gamer PC zu genießen


----------

